# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  (O) Smiley d'Or 2013 : Papotages

## Sunchaser

::coucou:: 

Belles agnelles et doux agneaux  ::fleur:: , 
forumeurs de tout poil et de tout niveau, 

Le concours des Smileys 2013 va dans quelques instants commencer, c'est dans ce thread seulement que vous pourrez a souhait discuter.

Je vais de suite sortir du four la dernire mouture du concours ...

----------


## minnesota

le Super Bonus:




> __




Maxoo 

 ::mouarf:: 

 ::aie:: 

ou 



LooserBoy

 ::aie::  ::aie:: 

ou 



 ::mouarf:: 

mais je sais plus son pseudo  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Perdu !  ::mrgreen:: 

Non!  ::mrgreen:: 

Non plus !  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

heureusement qu'il a prcis du mieux qu'il a pu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

J'ai une ide de qui c'est  ::lun::  et je ne te dirai pas qui  ::langue2::

----------


## Barsy

W !! Le concours des smiley est arriv !! Je vais tcher d'y rpondre la semaine prochaine.

Au fait, c'est quand la date de fin du concours ?

----------


## minnesota

> J'ai une ide de qui c'est  et je ne te dirai pas qui


 ::cry::  ::help::

----------


## Auteur

> 


 ::calin::  je te dirai qui c'est...  la fin du concours  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

c'est le seul truc qui m'intresse dans le concours  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Je cherche, je cherche, je cherche...  ::pc::   ::arf:: 
Demain,  la premire heure!!!! je fais un aspirateur d'avatars...

----------


## Auteur

::whistle:: 
n'oublie pas d'aspirer les pseudos sinon tu seras bien embt avec les seulement les images  ::mouarf:: 

Il y a combien de membres dj ?  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

l je suis  plat...  ::(:  mais demain, avec un pack de munster ou red bull, a le fera...   ::aie:: 
je l'aurais cet avatar  ::mrgreen:: 

bonne nuit auteur  :;): 
bonne nuit les autres  :;): 

704 452  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Au fait, c'est quand la date de fin du concours ?


B'soir,
Ben j'avais dit 30 Novembre.
De mon ct, je pourrais rien corriger la premire semaine de Dcembre, donc j'espre bien avoir des participations que je puisse commencer a tudier au fur et a mesure, sinon ... ca va tre tendu.

----------


## ledisciple

Une seule raction :  ::salive::  
 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Yipeeee !!! C'est parti !!!!  ::ccool:: 

Bon pour retrouver l'avatar il va falloir remettre l'affichage des avatars dans les options, sinon a va tre quelque peu tendu  ::aie:: 

J'allais oublier le plus important :

Oh beau et merveilleux Jury, cela va tre un honneur pour moi de participer  ce merveilleux concours que vous avez su sublimer ds son lancement en mlant avec brillo orginalit et classissisme. A travers vos propositions transparait la patte de vritables maitres smilistiques que nous ne pourrons que palement approcher via nos participations.

----------


## ledisciple

demande au jury la pendaison en place public de Drizzt [Drone38] 
 ::sm::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Oh beau et merveilleux Jury, cela va tre un honneur pour moi de participer  ce merveilleux concours que vous avez su sublimer ds son lancement en mlant avec brillo orginalit et classissisme. A travers vos propositions transparait la patte de vritables maitres smilistiques que nous ne pourrons que palement approcher via nos participations.


Oulalala !
HUuuuuummm .... comme j'aime ca. Ca me fait des frissons et des guilililis partout dans le dos ... 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## beuzy

Bonjour,
Cette anne c'est pas encore facile !! je ferais de mon mieux avec le niveau trs bas d'imagination que j'ai !
Bonne chance  tous

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Mais non, c'est pas dur !  ::calin:: 
Regardes bien, il y a des petits trucs qui doivent pouvoir t'aider a developper qqchose ... je suis sur que tu as bien assez d'imagination.





> Bonjour,
> Cette anne c'est pas encore facile !! je ferais de mon mieux avec le niveau trs bas d'imagination que j'ai !
> Bonne chance  tous

----------


## Auteur

@minnesota : tu trouves ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Non je passais juste comme a  ::whistle:: 

Loin de moi l'ide d'effectuer un rappel subtil au gagnants de l'an pass....

----------


## Barsy

> Non je passais juste comme a 
> 
> Loin de moi l'ide d'effectuer un rappel subtil au gagnants de l'an pass....


Si quelqu'un voit passer GrandFather... Il ne rpond plus  mes messages depuis quelques semaines  ::cry::  alors qu'il ne manque plus grand chose pour lancer le concours.

----------


## pcaboche

Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir influencer le jury pour la prochaine dition, cependant je pense que cette anne il serait difficile de faire l'impasse sur LE smiley de l'anne.

Vous savez, ce fameux smiley qui a su se faire discrt pendant plus de 22 ans et qui maintenant prend tout le monde par surprise et provoque une panique gnrale...

Je veux bien entendu parler de ce smiley l :


```
() { :;};
```

Et si vous ne voyez toujours pas de quoi je parle, je n'ai qu'une chose  dire : "Shellshock".

----------


## Sunchaser

> Si quelqu'un voit passer GrandFather... Il ne rpond plus  mes messages depuis quelques semaines  alors qu'il ne manque plus grand chose pour lancer le concours.


Salut !
Bon alors:
. Cool !! Bravo, je suis content de revoir ce truc revenir ..
.   ::cry::   mince, c'est con si tu te retrouves ton seul

J'espre que ca va le faire ...

----------


## illight

Pourtant, il traine sur le forum, il crit sur un autre sujet  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> Pourtant, il traine sur le forum, il crit sur un autre sujet


A mon avis il vite Barsy, il doit avoir peur de sa coiffure des annes 80.

----------


## pcaboche

Sans vouloir jouer les rabat-joie, il y a un fil spcial pour les commentaires (sinon on se retrouve avec des commentaires partout et on ne s'en sort plus).

Pour rappel, c'est ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...013-papotages/

----------


## Robin56

> Sans vouloir jouer les rabat-joie, il y a un fil spcial pour les commentaires (sinon on se retrouve avec des commentaires partout et on ne s'en sort plus).
> 
> Pour rappel, c'est ici :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...013-papotages/


Bah regarde les gens ont bien post sur la partie "Papotages" pourtant  ::whistle::

----------


## pcaboche

> Bah regarde les gens ont bien post sur la partie "Papotages" pourtant


Ah ouais, t'as raison.

Je dois tre fatigu...

----------


## Robin56

> Ah ouais, t'as raison.
> 
> Je dois tre fatigu...


Bon j'avoue que j'ai fais un petit tour de magie mais chut, je ne vais pas dvoiler mes secrets.

----------


## pcaboche

> Bon j'avoue que j'ai fais un petit tour de magie mais chut, je ne vais pas dvoiler mes secrets.


C'est bon, on le tiens ! Il est pass aux aveux !

Maintenant on peut toujours trouver un arrangement, mais uniquement si tu te montres coopratif. Alors dis-nous Robin, il est o Batman ?

----------


## illight

> Alors dis-nous Robin, il est o Batman ?


Je suis du : je pensais que tu allais demander l'identit de batman  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Je suis du : je pensais que tu allais demander l'identit de batman


Ok, alors juste parce que c'est toi : _"Alors dis-nous Robin, qui est Batman ?"_

(et maintenant, tu peux me rpondre avec une vido qui dit : "I'm Batmaaaan..."  ::aie:: )

----------

